

Tabs vs Spaces: It Doesn't Matter - Phutch
http://blog.marketmesuite.com/tabs-vs-spaces-it-doesnt-matter/?src=hackernews

======
mcv
Exactly this. They're both fine, just not at the same time. Don't mix them.

